# Official: Big Sur (11.x)  Issues



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2021)

Post your comments or issues here.


----------



## marktinder (Feb 8, 2021)

I must admit Big Sur performs much smoother and looks neater than Catalina. I like the upper toolbar with shortcuts to essentials like wi-fi and sound control.
What I do not like is the Calendar notifications telling me of the holiday ahead. It may repeat every 15 minutes. I would rather remove the app altogether.


----------



## JKO (Mar 23, 2021)

Ever since installing Big Sur, I can't move groups of files using finder. I can select a group using shift (which is new), I can drag them, but they won't drop into a new folder. Suggestions?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2021)

The issue in audio DWS still dragging their feet on the new M1 software releases! I guess developers can’t afford even a Mac Mini M1 to compile in X-Code where they could make an iPad app with little translation needed in modern X-Code!


----------



## Doctor X (Aug 31, 2021)

"Forced" to use it after my Ancient MacBook suddenly died and replacement is needed, I am rather pleased with it.

The only "complaint," which is more about the M1 chip methinks, is finding an external HD that it will recognize that will make a _bootable_ clone.

– J.D.


----------

